# marine plywood central fl



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

http://www.worldpanel.com/


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Damn Vert, you got me all excited until I realized were they were.

Check out boat builder's central in vero.
http://boatbuildercentral.com/


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

I have also gone to 84 lumber and while they don't carry it in stock, I was told they can order it in 1 week waiting time. This was at the Viera branch of 84 lumber, on US1 and Pineda Causeway...


----------



## Vertigo (Jun 3, 2012)

I've ordered from World Panel a few times. Unless you're just looking for very small quantities, they are the least expensive. Shipping in Florida is almost immediate and costs less than the gas and hassle of getting it yourself would. Quality products too.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Doesnt sound bad, but i doubt the shipping is that cheap being its frieght. Last quote i got was $120, or $180 at my door step. Still it doesn't answer the question, there has to be somewhere locally to central Fl.


----------



## B8T fish 1 (Jun 26, 2016)

devrep said:


> anyone know where to get okume marine plywood in the Orlando area?


composites one is a good place to start. they are an extremely large retailer to the composite industry. 1 863 686 1153


----------



## devrep (Feb 22, 2009)

The only place I've found is Romac in leesburg. They only have fir and no idea if its any good.


----------



## firecat1981 (Nov 27, 2007)

Stay away from fir, it's not near as stable as okoume or meranti, and harder to work with.


----------

